# Dallas wins the division!



## Whoppers Delight (Sep 30, 2006)

At least according to this preview

http://www.411mania.com/sports/nba/46049/411-NBA-2006-07-Preview:-Southwest-Division.htm


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Looks about right, though I would expect more than 31 wins from the Grizz.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Looks about right, though I would expect more than 31 wins from the Grizz.


Gasol is out for the first 2 months, and he then has to develop chemistry with his new teammates (I don't think he's played with the new squad yet). That's quite a bit of L's racking up before the AllStar break.

You are still right though. MEM should win at least 32 games. :biggrin:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I think that poster works for that site. All I ever see him post is those previews from it.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Yeah, it's kinda like the dollar bill you get in the mail, trying to solicit you for many more.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Yeah, it's kinda like the dollar bill you get in the mail, trying to solicit you for many more.


You got a dollar bill in the mail? What neighborhood do you live in? I might have to move soon. :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> You got a dollar bill in the mail? What neighborhood do you live in? I might have to move soon. :biggrin:


I used to be big in donating to a relief organization, but apparantly even they can be guilty of "trading" information...and yeah, that was one ploy I've seen.

Guilt trips suck.


----------

